# i finally found out what was wrong with me



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all i was recently diagnosed as having generalized anxiety and panic attacks. i also found out that the weird feelings ive had is depersonalization and derealization. ive had these problems for most of my life and im now 24. it has gotten worse these past few months and thats what finally made me seek treatment. i was actually happy when i found out that i had dp/dr. i was almost convinced that i had schizophrenia. Im currently on clonazepam and ive been getting great results from it. my anxiety level has gone way down and my feeling of dp/dr has also been greatly reduced. i still get the occasional episode of it but atleast i can function now. i was getting so bad that i could hardly communicate with people. Its comforting to know that im not the only person that has this disorder.


----------



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

You know the funny thing is that people with schizophrenia may feel weird but they don't have DP that often and they don't think they are crazy. They think everyone else is nuts. I used to work in a nut house. I played cards with a girl who thought she was the Virgin Mary. She beat me at cards every time and never looked the least bit scared or worried. I think DP and derealization come from very stressful events. I got it from being in Vietnam as a 19 year old. The life I was living was insane and my vision of reality began to shift. I felt alienated for years and years. I thought I was going insane but I was becoming sane instead.


----------

